# Goodness Guineas - here are my guinea pigs!!



## GoodnessGuineas (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi all! So anyone whos as mad as guinea pigs as I am, I'm pleased to meet you all! 

I love discussing pet related topics on forums and look forward to sharing info, tips and opinions on such topics, especially anything guinea pig related.

I have four male Guinea Pigs Pigwig, Blueberry, Timmy and Raddish. (RIP Elvis - recently passed away but always loved and remembered and is dearly missed) Here they are below! 

I also have a youtube channel called Goddness Guineas. I wont post a link tho  Subscribe if you like guinea pigs though 

Anyone got piggies on this forum?? Would love to see them


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

No guinea pigs here  

Your guys looks soo adorable !! :Joyful


----------



## GoodnessGuineas (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you! They are my babies  

What animals do you have?


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Aw. Would love some guiena pigs!

Do you have any other animals? 

I have a bearded dragon - Logan
Blue quaker parrot - Chuck
& an African pygmy hedgehog - Reggie


----------

